
True Entrepreneurs - peter123
http://redeye.firstround.com/2009/05/true-entrepreneurs.html
======
rmc00
"I’ve often believed that the true measure of an entrepreneur’s character
comes not during the boom times, but how they react in times of adversity and
challenge."

Couldn't be more true! I have a friend who runs his own restaurant. He's
successful because of his character and how he responded to diversity. When he
was starting out, I remember he would have rather spent his money to get a
better stove for the restaurant than a new couch for his living room.

There's definitely a cost to that sort of attitude, but that sort of tenacity
makes for a business that just won't die.

